

How Google sets goals and measures success  - adebelov
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/01/how-google-sets-goals-and-measures-success.html

======
davi
Would've been much more interesting had some concrete examples been given.
Anybody here know of any?

